# Richie Will Fix It!!!!!!!



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Holly sheet take a gander at some of these!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

And there is more!:thumbup:[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Calm down I'm not done yet!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

And theres more 2 come later!!!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I guess I better stop complaining about the crap I have to deal with. That's pretty nasty there Ritchie.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Some more!:blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Roll on 3 hours later!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG, That's some nasty crap right there, To late now but expanding foams your friend.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That's nasty. Home owner or builder?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Polishing a turd is one thing ! Occasionally a miracle needs to be performed.

But obviously it doesn't scare you or your wallet no doubt.

Holy sh1t !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What's the big deal? 


:blink:

A little hot mud pre-fill and your good to go! :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh richie your so fine. Your so fine you blow my mind....hey richie.

Lol well done chap


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Still smiling I love it 😆


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gordie said:


> Still smiling I love it 😆


Those guys are good for business ain't They?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> OMG, That's some nasty crap right there, To late now but expanding foams your friend.


Fast set!:thumbsup:
Then fire the tapes on!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> That's nasty. Home owner or builder?


2 local joiners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sent pics to the home owner and they got sacked!!:thumbup:
It was some of the worst I have came across but I had a load o beer the night before so I quite enjoyed the laugh we had at it!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Polishing a turd is one thing ! Occasionally a miracle needs to be performed.
> 
> But obviously it doesn't scare you or your wallet no doubt.
> 
> Holy sh1t !


Chucked on another £300 for an extra hour so all is good!:whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

VANMAN said:


> 2 local joiners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sent pics to the home owner and they got sacked!!:thumbup:
> It was some of the worst I have came across but I had a load o beer the night before so I quite enjoyed the laugh we had at it!!


On behalf of hangars of the world please accept my apologies. That should never be acceptable by any means.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> On behalf of hangars of the world please accept my apologies. That should never be acceptable by any means.


No apologies 2 these f*ckers Mr Willys!
Its just chit and I could have done a better job myself!:thumbsup:


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> On behalf of hangars of the world please accept my apologies. That should never be acceptable by any means.


Stop complaining. That tape is 250 feet wide.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Oh richie your so fine. Your so fine you blow my mind....hey richie.
> 
> Lol well done chap


That's what the women sing to me Caz!!
U f8cker I started singing that but with Richie instead o Mickie!!:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hahaha, Don't know why but it stuck in my head as well???


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Lordy Lordy... That drywall was hideous!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We just need to change this to Richie the drywaller.:whistling2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8YWZm_YKoo


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Well done pal, it WAS ugly drywall....


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> We just need to change this to Richie the drywaller.:whistling2:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8YWZm_YKoo


HaHaHa!!
Bunch o funny f*ckers on here!!:thumbup:
Better still I'm back tomorrow to bead and coat the place!
So its beer time again LOL:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks like fun


----------

